# 8 DPO and symptoms?



## ttap1993

Hello! I am brand new to this website, but I find myself in need of support while TTC (especially during the 2ww)! 

I'm 24 and my husband and I have only attempted conception a few times while I was ovulating but this is our first month of actually trying. 

If this gets TMI I'm so sorry, but what in pregnancy isn't TMI? lol 

So our attempts at conception were on November 12th, November 15th and November 17th (my peak day of ovulation). So far over the last couple of days I have had very random and sporadic symptoms that I think are signs of pregnancy? Or I am just REALLY trying to get my hopes up. I wish I wasn't like that. The symptoms have included:

1. Dull, aching cramps in the lower abdomen - not like AF (Aunt Flow - or Shark Week as I refer to it). It's more of a radiating cramp and occasionally there will be pinching on either side?

2. Random waves of Nausea - I never get nauseous unless I'm carsick or ill. A random wave hit me on Saturday night when I was out to the point I thought I needed to stay in the restroom for a few minutes. 

3. Mild Cravings - one that was interesting to me though was red meat. I know that this can be a sign of pregnancy but I wasn't sure?

4. Tender breasts - Not really the WHOLE boob, just the very end towards the nips. 

5. Random backaches/headaches - the backaches could just be me cause I've always had issues, but it didn't feel like normal. My back normally spasms where as this is a pinch?

6. BLOATING - like NOBODIES business. Normally AF/Shark Week is to blame, but according to the app where I track my ovulation/period *I'm not due for a period until December 2nd?*

So what do you ladies think. I want a baby REALLY bad, but I am attempting to keep a level head and explain the symptoms away. I don't want to get my hopes up or seem crazy. I'm just ready.


----------



## ttap1993

I'm also big on "signs" and a lady from my work just came in with her couple month old baby. She hasn't been in since before she left on maternity leave. Is that a sign?! lol (see the over reactions I'm talking about?)


----------



## ttap1993

ttap1993 said:


> I'm also big on "signs" and a lady from my work just came in with her couple month old baby. She hasn't been in since before she left on maternity leave. Is that a sign?! lol (see the over reactions I'm talking about?)

Update: Officially 10 days dpo. Symptoms continue. I took a pregnancy test yesterday (Nov 21, 2017) only to get a BFN. Couldnt deny I was bummed but I thought its not over till shark week (my version of Aunt Flow) shows up


----------



## ttap1993

ttap1993 said:


> ttap1993 said:
> 
> 
> I'm also big on "signs" and a lady from my work just came in with her couple month old baby. She hasn't been in since before she left on maternity leave. Is that a sign?! lol (see the over reactions I'm talking about?)
> 
> Update: Officially 10 days dpo. Symptoms continue. I took a pregnancy test yesterday (Nov 21, 2017) only to get a BFN. Couldnt deny I was bummed but I thought its not over till shark week (my version of Aunt Flow) shows upClick to expand...

It is now....11 DPO. Yesterday morning I took a pregnancy test before getting in the shower. I let it sit around while I washed my hair and then peeled my head out to see the results. It was a negative. Bummed me continues my shower.

The next morning I get up and out of curiosity I grabbed the test from the mostly empty trash (few papertowels but thats it) and now it looked positive. So this would have been a 24 hour wait time between. Could this mean Im preggers? Should I wait a few days and test again? 

Ill try to attach a picture, but Im pretty sure its a faint positive to me!
 



Attached Files:







8A931279-EAFF-44B8-B4BF-E47A87ED7926.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ttap1993

ttap1993 said:


> ttap1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttap1993 said:
> 
> 
> I'm also big on "signs" and a lady from my work just came in with her couple month old baby. She hasn't been in since before she left on maternity leave. Is that a sign?! lol (see the over reactions I'm talking about?)
> 
> Update: Officially 10 days dpo. Symptoms continue. I took a pregnancy test yesterday (Nov 21, 2017) only to get a BFN. Couldnt deny I was bummed but I thought its not over till shark week (my version of Aunt Flow) shows up Click to expand...
> 
> It is now....11 DPO. Yesterday morning I took a pregnancy test before getting in the shower. I let it sit around while I washed my hair and then peeled my head out to see the results. It was a negative. Bummed me continues my shower.
> 
> The next morning I get up and out of curiosity I grabbed the test from the mostly empty trash (few papertowels but thats it) and now it looked positive. So this would have been a 24 hour wait time between. Could this mean Im preggers? Should I wait a few days and test again?
> 
> Ill try to attach a picture, but Im pretty sure its a faint positive to me!Click to expand...

Period is due this weekend (I believe). Still not sure about that one pregnancy test I took on 11 DPO that looked positive. Took another test that showed negative 2 days later (13 DPO) and nothing. I even let it sit for a few days and nothing showed up. Fingers crossed I got a false negative that second time lol 

By the way Im posting updates 1. In case anyone reads this and goes to reply and 2. In case another woman has the same thing and needs to know shes not alone in over thinking lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like a BFP!


----------



## ttap1993

Bevziibubble said:


> That looks like a BFP!



Fingers crossed! Ive had vivid dreams the past two nights. Fatigue and a stuffy/runny nose too. My husband is getting over a cold so Im hoping mine is pregnancy and not that lol Im so scared to test again. What if its a BFN? :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Could be a good sign! Fingers crossed for your test :)


----------



## ttap1993

Bevziibubble said:


> Could be a good sign! Fingers crossed for your test :)

Okay, just took a test. This pic was about 1 minute after the alloted time. Is that a VERY faint BFP?! Or an evap line?
 



Attached Files:







CEDF403B-34F0-4E2A-832B-C50EE911F065.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like a faint BFP!


----------



## ttap1993

They really should make these damn things easier to read LOL I suppose I&#8217;ll know soon enough. Aunt Flo should make a visit by this weekend. Hopefully she took a nice, long 9 month vacation &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope af stays away! :af:


----------



## ttap1993

You&#8217;re the best. Thank you for responding. I posted on one other site and everyone was hateful.


----------



## Bevziibubble

You're welcome! Sorry the people on the other site were so mean :(


----------



## ttap1993

Bevziibubble said:


> You're welcome! Sorry the people on the other site were so mean :(

Awe thats okay! It wasnt on this site. It was on The Bump. Now I just wish it was tomorrow morning so I can test again.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope the time flies by for you so it's soon time to test again!


----------



## ttap1993

I may have taken another test lol it was about 2 hours later and here is he pic I got. Im trying not to get over excited but Im shaking. This pic was taken within 5 mins of me peeing on the stick.
 



Attached Files:







C5AF0796-A46D-45E1-BFB7-B2D6AB06848A.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Bevziibubble

I definitely think you're getting a BFP! :)


----------



## ttap1993

God I hope so. When do you think I should test again?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Probably tomorrow :)


----------



## ttap1993

Bevziibubble said:


> Probably tomorrow :)

Cause Im crazy, I took another test at like 7 PM. Attached is a pic with the test from this morning, afternoon and evening. Thoughts?! Also I hope Im not driving you crazy. I just want as many opinions as I can get. Especially from women who have been pregnant or are pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







5FF364DB-C87C-4C40-A6C5-5AF81578977A.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Bevziibubble

I definitely see that line clearly! I think you are pregnant! :D

Don't worry you're not driving me crazy at all. I love line spotting! :)


----------



## ttap1993

Bevziibubble said:


> I definitely see that line clearly! I think you are pregnant! :D
> 
> Don't worry you're not driving me crazy at all. I love line spotting! :)

Youre the best! Well my husband and I both see a line. Now we are just kind of waiting? I guess for a more definitive line even though that one is clearly evident lol

I have had some cramping tonight and nausea. So thats a good sign lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww thank you :) 
I'm excited for you! Looking forward to next tests!


----------



## ttap1993

Bevziibubble said:


> Aww thank you :)
> I'm excited for you! Looking forward to next tests!

Youre so welcome! <3 and me too. I had a dream that Aunt Flo showed up and thought it was real life lol nearly cried in my sleep


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad it was just a dream, that must have been a relief when you woke up!


----------



## ttap1993

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm glad it was just a dream, that must have been a relief when you woke up!

So so happy when I woke up. Okay, so I held in a pee till I got to work when a lady was bringing me some more tests she had left over. What do we think? I know, I think they all look the same lol if I am preggers I must be in denial that its possible to get pregnant with only one try and not even a year off birth control....
 



Attached Files:







57F15AAB-93CC-4878-853B-6B492D4B0147.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Bevziibubble

:bfp: Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## ttap1993

Thank you! I made an OBGYN appointment but it&#8217;s not till Dec 19th! How will I wait that long. The nurse on the phone said a positive is a positive and to just go with it. Lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great, I hope your appointment goes well!


----------



## ttap1993

Bevziibubble said:


> That's great, I hope your appointment goes well!

So I went for a blood test yesterday. I called them a few minutes ago to ask my results. The lab I had the test done at can't provide results over the phone and asked me to call my doctor....I called the doctor and had to leave a voicemail!!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

How annoying! I hope the doctor calls you back soon!


----------



## ttap1993

Bevziibubble said:


> How annoying! I hope the doctor calls you back soon!

Well I got my call and the people who did my blood test ran the wrong kind.....so I have another sleep till I know for sure. :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Ugh how annoying! :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Did you find out yet??


----------



## twixntofu

ttap1993 said:


> Bevziibubble said:
> 
> 
> How annoying! I hope the doctor calls you back soon!
> 
> 
> Well I got my call and the people who did my blood test ran the wrong kind.....so I have another sleep till I know for sure. :(Click to expand...

I read your story from beginning to end and Im dying to know - whats the verdict??? 

:dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

She hasn't been online since 30th November. I do hope she comes back to update with good news though! :)


----------

